# Help!! 2001 Georgie Boy Question(s)....



## firstimer001 (Aug 13, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2001 Georgie Boy and I am quickly finding out that, although I am quite handy at most things, this RV is proving to be a challenge.. I can't get 12V to the coach unless it is plugged into commercial power.. The red light on the battery disconnect comes on when the coach is running and the lights and other 12V items work fine. The manual talks about a 5A latch relay fuse which I can't find for the life of me... Any feedback on this or any other Georgie Boy info is most appreciated..


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2007)

Re: Help!! 2001 Georgie Boy Question(s)....

Are the house batteries charged?


----------



## firstimer001 (Aug 14, 2007)

RE: Help!! 2001 Georgie Boy Question(s)....

I have'nt check to see if they are charged.. There are only 2 batt. that I can find on this coach. One on each side of the front of the coach.. Looks like one is conn. to a breaker for the levelers and one to the chassis.. Should there be others? The step has a small cooler under it.. Thank you for your help..


----------



## Shorty (Aug 14, 2007)

Re: Help!! 2001 Georgie Boy Question(s)....

In my Georgie Boy I have 3...1 for chasis and 2 for the coach. I have had the same problem when the house ones are dead. The generator should start via the coach batteries. If it doesn't turn over, check that battery.
Also, with the shore power unplugged, you could jump the 2 batteries together, then check your 12v items.
I agree with C Nash...sounds like a battery charged/not charged issue....
My 2 cents worth to add to this is to e-mail Georgie Boy and ask them for the schematics for your coach. I did on mine for the wiring and plumbing and it has come in very handy when tracing down anomalies such as this
Shorty


----------



## Bush70 (Aug 14, 2007)

Re: Help!! 2001 Georgie Boy Question(s)....

If the batterys are good here is something to try. If you have a Magnatek converter inside where the fuses are there was a problem with a relay in some of them. Unplug the coach and tap the magnatek. If everything starts working you can call Magnatek and get a replacement relay. Good luck


----------

